# Fatty Temp. Question !



## q dawg (Jan 14, 2010)

How do you accurately measure the internal temp. of a fatty with a probe when they are stuffed with numerous ingredients? How do you know where the probe is measuring???

Q Dawg


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 14, 2010)

I put my probe in the center of the sausage roll - the other ingredients I use are usually cooked or almost cooked
I use a second probe when the meat is up to temp just to double check


----------



## meateater (Jan 14, 2010)

I put the tip of the prope half way and smoke till 160* usually.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 14, 2010)

I may be wrong here.  But I stick my probe in the middle.  If it reaches proper temp there, it had to go through the raw meat to get there.


----------

